# cutting edge technology



## RosyMcDonough

Hi,
If anyone could please help with the English/Spanish translation of: "cutting edge technology" I'd really appreciate it.
Rosy


----------



## srsh

"Tecnología de punta"


----------



## RosyMcDonough

gracias....this confirms my initial response. I really, really appreciate it!


----------



## srsh

anytime! =)


----------



## javitxu

En español se dice "tecnología punta" y no "tecnología *de *punta"

Un saludo


----------



## araceli

Depende del país, en Argentina decimos tecnología de punta.


----------



## Eugin

araceli said:
			
		

> Depende del país, en Argentina decimos tecnología de punta.


cabe traducirlo también como: *tecnología de última generación*?

Realmente me interesa saberlo porque apareció en una de mis traducciones de estos últimos días!

GRACIAS!!!


----------



## nanel

Sí, para mí es lo mismo.


----------



## javitxu

araceli said:
			
		

> Depende del país, en Argentina decimos tecnología de punta.



Ah, eso no lo sabía. Así que para aclarar, en España sólo se dice tecnología punta, sin el 'de'. También decimos tecnología de última generación, aunque es menos utilizado.


----------



## HijaDeChango

javitxu said:
			
		

> Ah, eso no lo sabía. Así que para aclarar, en España sólo se dice tecnología punta, sin el 'de'. También decimos tecnología de última generación, aunque es menos utilizado.


 
hiya have been reading the thread and i need to use the same term in a project im doing at the moment.

is it possible to say....'el instituto es equipado con los ordenatores de la tecnologia punta'  ???????

im not sure. does it sound slightly 'spanglish'?

suggestions appreciated.
thanks


----------



## suso26

El instituto está equipado con ordenadores/Computadoras con tecnología DE punta.


----------



## aurilla

RosyMcDonough said:
			
		

> Hi,
> If anyone could please help with the English/Spanish translation of: "cutting edge technology" I'd really appreciate it.
> Rosy


 

Significaa: "lo último/más nuevo en la tecnología"


----------



## rodsa

HijaDeChango said:
			
		

> hiya have been reading the thread and i need to use the same term in a project im doing at the moment.
> 
> is it possible to say....'el instituto es equipado con los ordenatores de la tecnologia punta' ???????
> 
> im not sure. does it sound slightly 'spanglish'?
> 
> suggestions appreciated.
> thanks


 
I would suggest:

"El instituto está equipado con ordenadores de última generación"


----------



## aurilla

RosyMcDonough said:
			
		

> Hi,
> If anyone could please help with the English/Spanish translation of: "cutting edge technology" I'd really appreciate it.
> Rosy


 
la "tecnología más nueva/más reciente/más nueva".


----------



## aurilla

rodsa said:
			
		

> I would suggest:
> 
> "El instituto está equipado con ordenadores de última generación"


 
Me confunde pq me da la impresión de 'generación" de "generar"...


----------



## rodsa

Sí, tiene algo que ver, pero nosotros al menos en España decimos "tecnología de última generación" cuando nos referimos a la tecnología punta.

Saludos.


----------



## drugo

rodsa said:
			
		

> Sí, tiene algo que ver, pero nosotros al menos en España decimos "tecnología de última generación" cuando nos referimos a la tecnología punta.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola, foreros:
Estaba buscando en el foro cómo traducir del modo más fiel posible _cutting-edge science _y lo más cercano que he encontrado es este hilo sobre _cutting-edge technology. _En principio, he traducido la expresión como "ciencia de última generación", pero me sigue resultando un giro forzado. ¿Alguna sugerencia? Muchas gracias desde Madrid,
Jaime


----------



## aurilla

Otra sugerencia: "Tecnología de vanguardia"


----------



## Markos

drugo said:
			
		

> Hola, foreros:
> Estaba buscando en el foro cómo traducir del modo más fiel posible _cutting-edge science _y lo más cercano que he encontrado es este hilo sobre _cutting-edge technology. _En principio, he traducido la expresión como "ciencia de última generación", pero me sigue resultando un giro forzado. ¿Alguna sugerencia? Muchas gracias desde Madrid,
> Jaime


 
A mí me suena bien tu traducción.


----------



## Chaucer

RosyMcDonough said:
			
		

> Hi,
> If anyone could please help with the English/Spanish translation of: "cutting edge technology" I'd really appreciate it.
> Rosy



Otra opción:
El instituto está equipado con ordenadores/computadoras *de tecnología punta*.


----------



## aurilla

No acabo de entender la expresión "de punta".


----------



## rodsa

aurilla said:
			
		

> No acabo de entender la expresión "de punta".


 
La expresión "de punta" -en España usamos "punta", a secas- quiere decir "extrema", "última" o "más avanzada". También se puede decir "puntero/a" en expresiones como: "Alemania es un país puntero en última tecnología".

Estas expresiones se suelen emplear únicamente para hablar de tecnología, me parece. En el resto de contextos no estaría bien utilizada: nadie diría: "Irán es un país de religión punta (o de punta)", para decir que es un país de extremismo religioso.

Por último, podemos también utilizar la expresión "de vanguardia", que no se limitaría sólo a la tecnología, también se puede aplicar a las artes (ejemplo: cine de vanguardia).

Saludos.


----------



## danielfranco

De acuerdo con Aurilla: Tecnología de vanguardia [avant-garde]
Dan F


----------



## aurilla

Si no me equivoco, la traducción es para usarse en México y las Américas, donde realmente no utilizan "de punta", como en España, para referirse a "cutting-edge technology". para mí que esa población entendería mejor el concepto si se traduce como "tecnología de avanzada/vanguardia".


----------



## rodsa

¿Y qué tal "tecnología de última generación"?

Saludos.


----------



## Markos

aurilla said:
			
		

> Si no me equivoco, la traducción es para usarse en México y las Américas, donde realmente no utilizan "de punta", como en España, para referirse a "cutting-edge technology". para mí que esa población entendería mejor el concepto si se traduce como "tecnología de avanzada/vanguardia".


 
Por lo menos en Venezuela si usamos la expresión "tecnología de punta".

Saludos


----------



## arod

En México usamos el término tecnología DE punta


----------



## rositaa

* Cutting-Edge Equipment *
*¿En este caso sería equipo de punta?
 
*


----------



## El Gabacho

To de or not to de. That is the question. And I have de answer...

According to Google, there are 234,000 pages with the phrase "tecnología punta" and 829,000 with the phrase "tecnología *de* punta."

Ciao,


----------



## yecido

usualmete lo usamos como " tecnologia de punta" o "tecnologia de avanzada" o "lo ultimo en tecnologia"


----------



## Antupiren

De los anteriores posts se puede colegir que en España sería "ordenadores de tecnología punta o de última generación" y en América (me refiero a la América que no habla inglés!) sería "computadores con tecnología *de* punta o de última generación.  Vale también para la tecnología


----------



## Cubanboy

*Por aquí*: *Tecnología de punta/vanguardia/de última generación
                 Tecnología más avanzada-


También te puede aparecer así:   ¨State-of-the-art  technology¨
*


----------



## El Gabacho

¿Cómo les parece esta frase?

"cutting edge technology" 

tecnología al filo de la vanguardia


----------



## María Soteras

Tecnología de avanzada también funciona.


----------



## arod

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## perini

hola estoy intentanto traducir la siguiente expresión:
" Ellos tenía que asegurarse se mantener sus productos acorde a las últimas tecnologías"
Mi intento es:" They had to make sure that their products use cutting edge technologies"
Alguien me podría decir si es correcto
Muchas gracias
________________________________________

Hi, I am trying to translate this sentence(spanish to english)
"Ellos tenía que asegurarse se mantener sus productos acorde a las últimas tecnologías"
I thought that it could be :"
They had to make sure that their products use cutting edge technologies"



I would apreciate any advice

Thanks a lot


----------



## Shmuel

Hello all,
Continuing with the same project:

" *cutting edge* technologies      ", and in Spanish?

¿Tecnologías punta? ¿Tecnologías de punta?  Or ...?
TIA


----------



## ordira

Tecnología de punta/de vanguardia/de útlima generación/novedosa


----------

